# Duck ID pics



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

coot.... yuck! no thanks


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

http://www.npwrc.usgs.gov/resource/tools/duckdist/duckdist.htm 


Helpful info.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

bombcast said:


> Gadwall, or gray duck. Can be tough to ID when you're in an area like michigan with few around. Central flyway is loaded with them. Fun duck to hunt, drakes are very responsive to a "beep, ba-beep......beep" call. Drakes are a little darker and have a tiny crest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, i hunted down in cajun country for 7 days a few years back.....after about the 3rd day i could pick them out from large distances. ID'ing birds just comes over time and in the field learning.


----------



## quackmaster (Sep 29, 2004)

MSUICEMAN said:


> coot.... yuck! no thanks


 
Can you actually eat a one of those Coots?


The best ID guide is on the DU website www.ducks.org it has an area where they have duck identification of all species and even the call they make that you can lisen to on your comp.


----------



## bvd7 (Oct 22, 2004)

You know what I have trouble with is black ducks and hen mallards. Not only on the wing, but even in hand I have trouble IDing those from one another........

Branta 
That Avatar looks like canvasbacks....................


----------



## sprigdog (Jan 29, 2004)

bvd7

go with bill color; olivegreen or orange?, speculum; purple without borders on the black (at least the one that haven't crossbred)


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

bvd7 said:


> Branta
> That Avatar looks like canvasbacks....................



  that was for Rondi!!!!  (yup, you're right!)

someone tee up another one for him!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`
the yellow bill of a black is really pronounced. they seemingly have a more "defined" lighter head/neck color than the hen.


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

Here's one for ya.....

Don't cheat!


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

Here's another !!!


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

SafetyMan said:


> Here's one for ya.....
> 
> Don't cheat!



I KNOW !!!
I KNOW !!!!
I KNOW !!!!!

what dont you guys have kids that watch those anoying higly town heroes?


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

No guesses on those other 2?

How about an easy one...


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

Alright alright alright....

How's this for simple?


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

I didnt think I was alowed to guess.


----------



## quackmaster (Sep 29, 2004)

Can anybody guess cause i got them all down, I think.hahahaha.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

These duck....I mean waterfowl ID's should be a cinch. But, when they are comin in fast straight on....that is when it gets kinda tricky....shoot and you might be regretting it, wait too long and you could be safe but sorry.

Does anybody even do Waterfowl ID classes any more?


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

lwingwatcher said:


> These duck....I mean waterfowl ID's should be a cinch. But, when they are comin in fast straight on....that is when it gets kinda tricky....shoot and you might be regretting it, wait too long and you could be safe but sorry.


that's one reason why I really like hunt videos like whistling wings series. they tend to have a diverse showing in their videos.


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

My guess is:

Hen Ringer

Hen Redhead

Cormorant

Hen shovler (miss hollywood)


Although Id of the first 2 are easier on the wing.

Kevlar


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

Here's one you don't think of much but there out on the Bay. I have seen quite a few. :yikes: 













Kevlar


----------



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

Kevlar said:


> Here's one you don't think of much but there out on the Bay. I have seen quite a few. :yikes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might be a big fine if you shoot one of these.


----------



## michiduck (Dec 15, 2000)




----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

Great pics people!

Thanks
I have a heck of a time Id ing ducks, and I can ID alot of stuff in the wild too.
I guess I need to spend more time in duckville to see more variety.


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

Kevlar said:


> My guess is:
> 
> Hen Ringer
> 
> ...


You are NOT correct :yikes: 

They are Hen Ringneck

MYSTERY DUCK

Cormorant

Hen Shoveler....

What is the Mystery Duck???


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

Here is a Hen Redhead:


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

A Hen Rudy.........


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

Mystery Duck,

I sure hope he's dead cuz he sure looks beat up....:lol: My first thought was hen bluebill cause of the white around the face. The bill threw me as it looks skinny and not short and fat as did not having a look at the wing in flight or knowing if its a small, medium or large duck.
Very good one as there are a couple hens out there are very hard to Id even for the most experienced waterfowler. 
Thanks for making me look stupid. I think everybody was waiting for someone to answer and I walked into this trap....  Nice photo Saftey. I guess me personally I would of thought a couple things. 1) Duck, grebe or other bird? 2) Hen Can? 3) whats already in my bag? (2 redheads? One can? or now 2 bluebills?) If I had nothing in the bag I would of shot it. If I was limited on redheads or bluebills for example I would of passed the shot. There are some factors when not being 100%. For me body size helps me and inflight keys help me the way I id but we all have our own ways of doing it.


Kevlar


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Kevlar said:


> Mystery Duck,
> 
> I sure hope he's dead cuz he sure looks beat up....:lol: My first thought was hen bluebill cause of the white around the face. The bill threw me as did not having a look at the wing in flight or knowning if its a small, medium or large duck.
> 
> ...


I thought you did well! 
First impressions! LOL
Nice job. Simply for the reasons you stated!


----------



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> I didnt think I was alowed to guess.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Mystery duck hen Blue Bill.


What do I win?


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

Greater or lesser tho ?????:lol:


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Lesser...............Whats that duck posted by kevlar that's been seen on the Bay ? Thats a new one on me.................


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Mike L said:


> Lesser...............Whats that duck posted by kevlar that's been seen on the Bay ? Thats a new one on me.................



Yep I think so. I have been studying BB pics for a few months now for the decoys.


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

Correct, that is a hen Bluebill.

As for the one Kevlar posted...

Common Loon... NOT in breeding plumage. IF I'm correct, that's the plumage they have during duck season. I had one swimming around my decoys once while layout hunting pecking at the Burlapped Herters.....


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

Here's two more:

Species "A"


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

Species "B"


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Wow I thought Kevlars was a greb of some type.


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

I like doing the hens, they're more challenging.

And... no cheating on Species A..... It's tough, but not as hard as you think.

And yes, we do get those in Michigan.... sometimes


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Borrowed these from another sight :evil:


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

A I have no idea.

B I know Hen Ruddy Tail gives it away.


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

Yours is a Goldeneye....

Mark Rongers of the MLB sells that picture framed at all the shows. I'm not sure who snapped the pic, but it was out of a MLB


----------



## SafetyMan (Apr 13, 2001)

Frank...

That is not a scoter... but good guess!!! 

Here is a White Wing Scoter Hen:


----------

